
Which Programming Language Is Best for Beginner Coders? An Opinionated Answer - antiffan
https://medium.com/first-step-coding-blog/what-programming-language-is-best-for-beginner-coders-an-opinionated-answer-64ef83b1f28a#.o80c7pe42
======
adamnemecek
This kind of assumes that the person wants to do web.

~~~
antiffan
That's a fair point. I should add another path for if the person knows they
want to work on mobile apps. Otherwise, I'd still offer all the same advice
though.

